# Freezing comb honey



## Tom H (Oct 24, 2004)

I was told that a good way to keep my Ross Rounds until I sold them was to simply package them as usual, spread them out on a cookie sheet until frozen, and then pack them into cardboard boxes in the freezer. 
Won't this ruin the flavor? Also, will they thaw out for satisfactory use later?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

No, it will preserve the flavor and keep them from crystalizing. Just thaw them while still in the boxes so there's less condensation inside.


----------



## James Burke (Feb 4, 2002)

I would suggest putting everything in a sealable plastic bag to avoid freezer burn. Honey seems to be okay, but the comb will be extremely brittle and will crumble into bits.


Regards,

Jim


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Jim: 
Are you saying that the comb is more brittle after freezing than before?
Why is that?
thanks,
Kurt


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

That has been my experience as well. It pretty well disintegrates when you start to handle it.


----------

